# 724 L.E.D upgrade



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Upgraded the 724with a L.E.D light ,15 mins and $50 bucks made a nice improvement


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Where did you purchase the light and what all was involved hooking it up?
I just got my new 724 on monday and would like to go L.E.D.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

charley95 said:


> Where did you purchase the light and what all was involved hooking it up?
> I just got my new 724 on monday and would like to go L.E.D.


I bought it at parts for trucks here in Nl,not sure where you are from,great light I got to say, 56 tax in here, just got to unplug your light,then get a few connecters and hook the2 wires up ,neg and pos,approx 15-20 mins to do,including mounting it up on top,bolts all in box, not much too it


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> I bought it at parts for trucks here in Nl,not sure where you are from,great light I got to say, 56 tax in here, just got to unplug your light,then get a few connecters and hook the2 wires up ,neg and pos,approx 15-20 mins to do,including mounting it up on top,bolts all in box, not much too it


The box with all info is on my pics there, just google to see where you can get it, its made by Hella


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> The box with all info is on my pics there, just google to see where you can get it, its made by Hella


Someone on here posted a video or link to a youtube video of a guy somewhere with a 928 Honda blower with a lot of mods done with L.E.D lights,all over his blower,L.E.D's even had reverse L.E.D's,looked pretty good,not sure who posted it, it was a few months ago


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Someone on here posted a video or link to a youtube video of a guy somewhere with a 928 Honda blower with a lot of mods done with L.E.D lights,all over his blower,L.E.D's even had reverse L.E.D's,looked pretty good,not sure who posted it, it was a few months ago


It was me! YouTube 928mm (mildly modified )


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry, YouTube Honda snowblower mildly modified.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

tinter said:


> Sorry, YouTube Honda snowblower mildly modified.


Ok thanks, see if I can find it again


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Just curious, did you check the output if you had AC or DC before connecting? Or did the light had a built in rectifier?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

May want to add a rectifier and a cap to keep the flickering down. The LED may fail prematurely on AC, unless you have a 724 with a battery on board and the light is connected to the battery?


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

From the photos looks like he used factory wiring.
The Hella Optilux 4SQ doesn't have rectifier build in.

http://hellahd.com/index.php/default/work-lamps/led-work-lamps/optilux-4sq-led/


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> May want to add a rectifier and a cap to keep the flickering down. The LED may fail prematurely on AC, unless you have a 724 with a battery on board and the light is connected to the battery?


The lights do not flicker at all, my blower does not have electric start or a battery, there are 9 of us on my street alone that have the Hondas, none have electric start, 3 - 724 blowers, 2-1132's & 4 Honda 928's, just put the same light on my buddys 928 last night, as long as the blowers came with a stock light the L.E.Ds work fine as they are a good brighter replacement light, the place I bought it sold over 200 of the same lights last month alone, not only for hondas but other blowers to that came with a light when bought new,,not sure if the 622 on the post on here where he has the pics of one wire coming out of the side of his blower will be able to power any light,I only see one wire coming out, you need 2 ,pos & neg but if its a power wire he has there then he may be able to use the ground wire else where on the machine, I had a 28 year old mint hs 80 just sold it she had no where to hook a light up to it, however some of the hs 80 blowers came with electric start and a factory light, I plan on getting another of the same light today to run 2 on her.,probalaly mount near the bucket or reuse the stock bracket put a new light back down on where they were mount originally by the right side of the belt cover


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

chaulky45 said:


> The lights do not flicker at all, my blower does not have electric start or a battery, there are 9 of us on my street alone that have the Hondas, none have electric start, 3 - 724 blowers, 2-1132's & 4 Honda 928's, just put the same light on my buddys 928 last night, as long as the blowers came with a stock light the L.E.Ds work fine as they are a good brighter replacement light, the place I bought it sold over 200 of the same lights last month alone, not only for hondas but other blowers to that came with a light when bought new,,not sure if the 622 on the post on here where he has the pics of one wire coming out of the side of his blower will be able to power any light,I only see one wire coming out, you need 2 ,pos & neg but if its a power wire he has there then he may be able to use the ground wire else where on the machine, I had a 28 year old mint hs 80 just sold it she had no where to hook a light up to it, however some of the hs 80 blowers came with electric start and a factory light, I plan on getting another of the same light today to run 2 on her.,probalaly mount near the bucket or reuse the stock bracket put a new light back down on where they were mount originally by the right side of the belt cover


Since the light is an LED it is flickering at about 40-60hertz because the lighting circuit is Alternating Current on your blower. You may not be sensitive to the flickering, but it is there. This light has a driver circuit that is rated for DC (thus the 9-30V*DC *rating on hella's website) The LED driver circuit will not last as long since it is being turned on 60 times a second and off 60 times a second. Whether that means that it cuts the life of your LED light by 10, 50, or 90 percent it is unknown since not all LED drivers are created equal. The store selling these for snowblowers doesn't acknowledge this because they either don't realize that 99% of snowblower have an AC circuit (most folks think that snowblowers have DC lighting circuits) or they are completely ignorant to how LED's and LED driver circuits work.
My recommendation would be to add rectifier and a capacitor to your circuit, or you can roll the dice (on a $50 light, ouch) and see how long the LED driver will last since it is not rated for AC duty.
If you feel like rolling the dice, you could at least return your light to the store and buy almost the exact same light off of ebay for under 20 dollars (and probably made at the same factory in China) so if it does fail early you aren't out so much money. *EDIT: I just found the same light on ebay for $13 free shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Square-27W-LED-Work-Light-Spot-Beam-lamp-Tractor-Offraod-Truck-Jeep-SUV-ATV-UTV-/151553208059?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2349466efb&vxp=mtr
* Please don't take my post as me looking for a fight, or trying to make you feel bad. Just trying to further education on this subject as I would hope others would educate me on subjects I need to be taught more about.
Sweet snowblower by the way, love Honda blowers!!


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Since the light is an LED it is flickering at about 40-60hertz because the lighting circuit is Alternating Current on your blower. You may not be sensitive to the flickering, but it is there. This light has a driver circuit that is rated for DC (thus the 9-30V*DC *rating on hella's website) The LED driver circuit will not last as long since it is being turned on 60 times a second and off 60 times a second. Whether that means that it cuts the life of your LED light by 10, 50, or 90 percent it is unknown since not all LED drivers are created equal. The store selling these for snowblowers doesn't acknowledge this because they either don't realize that 99% of snowblower have an AC circuit (most folks think that snowblowers have DC lighting circuits) or they are completely ignorant to how LED's and LED driver circuits work.
> My recommendation would be to add rectifier and a capacitor to your circuit, or you can roll the dice (on a $50 light, ouch) and see how long the LED driver will last since it is not rated for AC duty.
> If you feel like rolling the dice, you could at least return your light to the store and buy almost the exact same light off of ebay for under 20 dollars (and probably made at the same factory in China) so if it does fail early you aren't out so much money. *EDIT: I just found the same light on ebay for $13 free shipping
> Square 27W LED Work Light Spot Beam Lamp Tractor Offraod Truck Jeep SUV ATV UTV | eBay
> ...


No ,no problems with what you say,its info I didnt know,my buddy had one on since last year and no problems yet, mine i'll keep it on if it blows it has a years warrany,just bring back and they will replace it, I just came back with another 2 lights to put on 2 other Hondas in my area,so far since last year the place I bought it has not had one come back yet,however ebays price is a lot cheaper then the $56 I paid but you say free shipping, thats good good but doubt they would ship to Newfoundland Canada for free but may


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

chaulky45 said:


> No ,no problems with what you say,its info I didnt know,my buddy had one on since last year and no problems yet, mine i'll keep it on if it blows it has a years warrany,just bring back and they will replace it, I just came back with another 2 lights to put on 2 other Hondas in my area,so far since last year the place I bought it has not had one come back yet,however ebays price is a lot cheaper then the $56 I paid but you say free shipping, thats good good but doubt they would ship to Newfoundland Canada for free but may


Very good, as long as you are aware. You should sell these to your friends and make a profit, just found them being sold for $11


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Very good, as long as you are aware. You should sell these to your friends and make a profit, just found them being sold for $11
> Square 27W LED Work Light Spot Beam Lamp Tractor Offraod Truck Jeep SUV ATV UTV | eBay


lol, I should yes, going to save the site you put there and have a look and checkto se ho much for shipping or if free will let you know later


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> lol, I should yes, going to save the site you put there and have a look and checkto se ho much for shipping or if free will let you know later


It Says does not ship to Canada,lol


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

chaulky45 said:


> It Says does not ship to Canada,lol


Oops, didn't know you were in Canada, you can add that to your User CP so others know where you are in the world to make parts recommendations. Here you go
1pcs X 27W LED Work Flood Square Light 12V 24V OFF Road Truck 4x4 Boat SUV Lamp | eBay

The round options are about $18 canadian


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Oops, didn't know you were in Canada, you can add that to your User CP so others know where you are in the world to make parts recommendations. Here you go
> 1pcs X 27W LED Work Flood Square Light 12V 24V OFF Road Truck 4x4 Boat SUV Lamp | eBay
> 
> The round options are about $18 canadian


Thanks, yes from Newfoundland Canada, were we get dumped on alot 6 months of the year,blowers are good to have here, its $30 for shipping and 17 for the light from ebay so not much off from what I pay here , $56 tax in and just 5 mins down the rd to exchange if it breaks with a years warranty,my user cp is now changed, didnt know I could do that


----------



## kjack48230 (Feb 5, 2015)

superedge88 said:


> Since the light is an LED it is flickering at about 40-60hertz because the lighting circuit is Alternating Current on your blower. You may not be sensitive to the flickering, but it is there. This light has a driver circuit that is rated for DC (thus the 9-30V*DC *rating on hella's website) The LED driver circuit will not last as long since it is being turned on 60 times a second and off 60 times a second. Whether that means that it cuts the life of your LED light by 10, 50, or 90 percent it is unknown since not all LED drivers are created equal. The store selling these for snowblowers doesn't acknowledge this because they either don't realize that 99% of snowblower have an AC circuit (most folks think that snowblowers have DC lighting circuits) or they are completely ignorant to how LED's and LED driver circuits work.
> My recommendation would be to add rectifier and a capacitor to your circuit


Where do I find a rectifier and capacitor for this setup? Looking to add lights to my HS 624


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

kjack48230 said:


> Where do I find a rectifier and capacitor for this setup? Looking to add lights to my HS 624


If you go to the general forum you will find a sticky at the top about Upgrading to LED. The first post talks about the bulk of what you need. Please ask any questions on that thread and I as well as others will be happy to help you out.


----------

